# Balloon woman



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I know that Crowdather has to run ads to support our forum, but I am getting awfully tired of Balloon woman bloating up and shrinking down over and over again. It is kinda gross! One weird old tip: It's time for some other kind of ad!


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

ha, I was thinking the same thing for a while now. I like to take a look at this site every now and again during work and always wonder what people think if they see the balloon lady on my screen.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

its is definitly getting old


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

She's looking more and more like a beached whale.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think the add is particularly effective either... I actually prefer the middle 2 versions of her...


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe it is because I am in Cali but I would add tip #2 GET MORE SUN!


----------



## JL15219 (Jun 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## LiveHumanSkeleton (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe I'm looking to deeply into it, but both the "balloon girl" and "girl trying to squeeze into a too tight pair of jeans" ad, just prey on the insecurities that women have over their body image without really giving them a way to better themselves if they so choose. It's exploitative and distracting to have these images plastered on a forum website that is meant to be a gathering place for enjoyment, not judgement.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Post it here. I think they need a screen shot, but not sure.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/apc-forum-support/75110-ads-apc.html


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm on it.


----------

